# All dialects: She forgot



## princeipeazul

I'm currently studying the conjugation of verbs in spoken Arabic and I'm wondering how do you say "she forgot" in the dialects. I know "he forgot" is نسى /ˈnɪ.sɐ/ but I'm unsure about the "she" pronoun in the past. My guess is نست /ˈnɪ.sɐt/ but I'm not sure though.

PS: Arabic verb conjugation is driving me crazy. It's the same with Romance languages like Spanish where they have a lot of verb endings unlike English where you only have -s or -es in the present and -d or -ed in the past. Just saying.


----------



## elroy

Palestinian:

masculine: nisi
feminine: nisyat


----------



## princeipeazul

nisyat نسيت - It seems to me that it's the same pronunciation as the MSA. Am I right?


----------



## elroy

No.  In MSA:

masculine: nasiya 
feminine: nasiyat


----------



## Marko55

*princeipeazul, *_Essential Arabic Verb Packs_ might be useful for you, when you study verbs in spoken Arabic.

I checked what these packs say about "she forgot" in four dialects:
Saudi dialect: (نست): nesat
Levantine dialect: (نست): nisit
Egyptian dialect: (نسيت): nes-yet
Moroccan dialect: (نسات): nisaat

You can also listen to the pronunciation of the verbs, so I wrote the transcriptions as I heard them.
[e] like in the English word *get *and [*i*] like in the English word *bit*


----------



## djara

Marko55 said:


> Saudi dialect: (نست): nesat
> Levantine dialect: (نست): nisit
> Egyptian dialect: (نسيت): nes-yet
> Moroccan dialect: (نسات): nisaat
> Tunisian dialect: (نسات) nsaat


----------



## ayed

Saudi
nesat
&
nasyat


----------



## Hemza

Marko55 said:


> Moroccan dialect: (نسات): nisaat



Rather انسات _ensaat _except in Hassaniya where it is انست _ensat_.



princeipeazul said:


> PS: Arabic verb conjugation is driving me crazy. It's the same with Romance languages like Spanish where they have a lot of verb endings not unlike English where you only have -s or -es in the present and -d or -ed in the past. Just saying.



I wish you try French then  .


----------



## elroy

Marko55 said:


> Levantine dialect: (نست): nisit


 This may be regional within the Levant, possibly rural.  It’s certainly not urban Levantine.


----------



## momai

elroy said:


> This may be regional within the Levant, possibly rural.  It’s certainly not urban Levantine.


Is nisyat used in both Jerusalem and in the Galilee? I only knew it from Egyptian. I don't think it is used in Damascus and for sure not in northeren Syria.
Btw, Niset is what I use myself.


----------



## elroy

momai said:


> Is nisyat used in both Jerusalem and in the Galilee?


 Yes! 


momai said:


> I don't think it is used in Damascus


 Wow!  One might say that just as the US and the UK are separated by a common language, Palestine and Syria are separated by a common dialect.  

(If anything, it would be “nisyet” in Damascus, though.)


----------



## fenakhay

In Morocco, it is either nisāt or nsāt.


----------



## Mahaodeh

princeipeazul said:


> My guess is نست /ˈnɪ.sɐt/ but I'm not sure though.


In Iraqi Arabic, yes, but not in all dialects.


----------



## cherine

princeipeazul,


Marko55 said:


> Egyptian dialect: (نسيت): nes-yet


Correct. And in Alexandria, where verbs follow the pattern fa3al instead of fe3el like in Cairo, the pronunciation is nasa for the masculine (vs. nesi in Cairo) and naset for the feminine (vs. nesyet).


momai said:


> Is nisyat used in both Jerusalem and in the Galilee? I only knew it from Egyptian.


Just a correction to the second vowel (regarding Egypt) it's nesyet not nisyat.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> Just a correction to the second vowel (regarding Egypt) it's nesyet not nisyat.


 I think momai was referring to the root, not the ending, because even in Syrian it would be "-et."  As I said earlier, 


elroy said:


> (If anything, it would be “nisyet” in Damascus, though.)


----------



## Marko55

elroy said:


> This may be regional within the Levant, possibly rural.  It’s certainly not urban Levantine.



Does anyone of you who speaks the Levantine Arabic know the form:
(نست): nisit ?

In _Essential Arabic Verb Packs_ the forms in the Levantine Arabic are as follows:
I forgot: (نسيت) nsiit
you (M) forgot: (نسيت) nsiit
you (F) forgot: (نسيتي) nseeti
he forgot: (نسي) nisi
she forgot: (نست) nisit
we forgot: (نسينا) nsiina
you (PL) forgot: (نستوا) nsiitu
they forgot: (نسوا) nisu

So, does anyone of you use all these forms?


----------



## elroy

I say “nisyat” and “nisyu” — otherwise, I use all of those.


----------



## Marko55

elroy said:


> I say “nisyat” and “nisyu” — otherwise, I use all of those.



Thank you, Elroy. It is strange that there are unusual verb forms in these verb packs.


----------



## analeeh

What is the difference in that pack supposed to be between _ee _and_ ii_? As far as I'm aware the second person forms always have the same vowel before the last consonant, _-ii-_.


----------



## Marko55

analeeh said:


> What is the difference in that pack supposed to be between _ee _and_ ii_? As far as I'm aware the second person forms always have the same vowel before the last consonant, _-ii-_.



I said in the message number 5 that "I wrote the transcriptions as I heard them", like *e* in the English word get and* i* like in the English word bit.


----------

